# How do you size your designs?



## seancameron (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey guys so I'm getting rhinestones designs heat pressed onto some of my hoodies. So I know you have to pick out the dimensions of your artwork before you can heat press them onto your hoodies. But if I get a text logo that is say 10 inches wide on the front of my hoodie obviously 10 inches covers more area on a size small hoodie than a size xl so how do you keep the sizes the same in terms of the surface area that it covers? It's going to cost me to get my artwork set up in specific dimensions by the shop I'm working with so that's why I'm asking. Does the rhinestone artwork just cover more area on smaller sizes and less area on bigger sizes? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks everyone


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

One size fits all with one exception. Youth shirts normally get a smaller version.


----------



## seancameron (Apr 20, 2020)

Appreciate you man! Always coming thru with the knowledge. I'm guessing the size difference in the chest area and upper back isn't too much so it'll be good.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

seancameron said:


> I'm guessing the size difference in the chest area and upper back isn't too much so it'll be good.


 You have to do your own tests and see how it looks. I don't do rhinestones, but I do screen-printing and always make 3 screens.

One for S to M, one for L to XL, and one for 2XL to 3XL. I rarely do any larger sizes but when I do I make an additional screen.
With some designs I could probably get away with just 2 screens... but I go the extra mile and always make 3.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i'm with Tabob
we do vinyl in 3 sizes, just as he listed (and adjust for anything 2xl and above)

maybe rhinestones are different, 
but i don't see how a design that fits nicely on a small is not going to look odd on an xl


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

into the T said:


> but i don't see how a design that fits nicely on a small is not going to look odd on an xl


 There some exceptions... chest and sleeve badges.
I did some minimalistic tees this year and went really well. I will do more from now on.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Rhinestones cost a lot of money. The more stones, the more it costs. Going from 10" to 12" on a design can be hundreds of stones. If you don't have a setter then you are using blast material which is really expensive also.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

binki said:


> Rhinestones cost a lot of money. The more stones, the more it costs.


Compared to plastisol... sure! But compare it to DTG and it's actually not bad at all. For one offs or small volume, I'd just buy an automatic setter. For large runs, I have seen it done really fast with a stencil and a brush directly on the shirts.


----------



## akonjil (Jan 13, 2021)

Appreciate this! Always coming thru with the knowledge. I'm guessing the size difference in the chest area and upper back isn't too much so it'll be good.


----------

